# Pensioner Wifi Phone bundle Help please



## Seric20 (14 Oct 2020)

Hi,
I am happy with my own set up but I'd like to sort my pensioner father out please with the most reasonable plan for his needs. He needs wifi, home phone (rarely if ever used) and mobile please if any recommendations. 
Currently 
Wifi & house phone: €56 approx Vodafone (he would rather cheaper)
Mobile: Pay as you go approx €20 Meteor.

I think he should be with the one provider. Bill pay mobile phone be fine too at €20. Is there any cheaper bundle for Wifi. He doesn't need extras like prime etc but does watch alot of sport. 

So best value for a pensioner who uses wifi alot for browsing internet, wats apps, mostly mobile calls. Doesn't download any films etc.

Thanks for any help,


----------



## Lightning (14 Oct 2020)

For mobile phone, the best offer is 48.ie for €8 per month for unimited calls, text and 100 GB data. It is prepay but you can simply set up a reoccuring payment each moth.

For broadband and home phone, Vodafone will do broadband and home phone for €30 per month for the first 12 months. You can ring, say you are going to leave and see if they will switch you to this rate.

Eir (awful customer service) also do €30 per month for the first 12 months but with a €50 installation charge but this can be bypassed by signing up via One Big Switch.

Sky also do €30 per month for the first 12 months but with a €50 installation charge.


----------



## Thirsty (14 Oct 2020)

Whatever you choose, ask to be added to your parents account as an authorised agent; Eir definitely takes the biscuit, but all these companies are difficult for customers to navigate.


----------



## Seagull (16 Oct 2020)

If he watches a lot of sport, then eir does have the benefit of free eir sport for broadband customers.


----------



## mathepac (16 Oct 2020)

As long as you'll be happy with 3 year old Pro 14 re-runs and oldy but goldy GAA All Ireland finals and the worst customer service in the country.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (16 Oct 2020)

Virgin media €30 a month and mobile can be €10 a month unlimited calls txt & data


----------



## Seric20 (17 Oct 2020)

Hi all,
Thanks for replies. It's a minefield for us never mind pensioners so thanks for any advice. Unfortunately Virgin have no coverage in his area. He has Sky so might contact them but the €30 vodafone package looks best if I can get him onto that. He'll watch any sport  believe me we get subjected to some right drivel when he visits which unfortunately has only been once this year due to virus. 
Right thanks very much all the advice and extra thanks to Ciaran for your very informative reply.


----------



## JMJR (18 Oct 2020)

That 48 deal is pretty good, I am looking at it to switch to from payg Vodafone. 7.99 for new customers, up to 10 Nov.
48 runs over Three network so you should check their coverage at the home location of the mobile.
Comreg have a coverage map here [broken link removed]
John


----------



## keving1989 (18 Oct 2020)

You can use an old sky box with a freesat card to pick up free to air UK channels http://sat-planet.ie/FREESAT-VIEWING-CARD. A cheap antenna like these from aliexpress can receive saorview depending on where the TV is located in the house and signal strength. Definitely worth a punt considering they are cheap as peanuts https://www.aliexpress.com/category/5092102/tv-antenna.html


----------



## Chewbacca (31 Oct 2020)

Is Vodafone broadband good as in reliable, need to switch my father from Virgin as intro deal expired and €60 a month is far too much for what he needs as only needs broadband, not TV. He had Eir before and lousy coverage reliability in house (and this in Cork city). Alternatively would it be possible to switch the Virgin broadband to my own name in a package (have an intro mobile deal €15 a month for 12 months since April could I add the broadband and get a better deal?)


----------



## elcato (31 Oct 2020)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Virgin media €30 a month and mobile can be €10 a month unlimited calls txt & data


I don't see the mobile with VM for a tenner. Is it a special ?


----------



## Chewbacca (31 Oct 2020)

elcato said:


> I don't see the mobile with VM for a tenner. Is it a special ?


There's only one for €15 a month for 12 months I think, think it goes to €25 after a year


----------



## dereko1969 (2 Nov 2020)

Chewbacca said:


> Is Vodafone broadband good as in reliable, need to switch my father from Virgin as intro deal expired and €60 a month is far too much for what he needs as only needs broadband, not TV. He had Eir before and lousy coverage reliability in house (and this in Cork city). Alternatively would it be possible to switch the Virgin broadband to my own name in a package (have an intro mobile deal €15 a month for 12 months since April could I add the broadband and get a better deal?)


I think eir and vodafone and sky use all the same network, virgin is generally better. Is there anyone else in the house with your father who could put the account in their name to avail of new customer options?


----------



## Chewbacca (16 Nov 2020)

dereko1969 said:


> I think eir and vodafone and sky use all the same network, virgin is generally better. Is there anyone else in the house with your father who could put the account in their name to avail of new customer options?


If asked to put it in my name do you think I could get new customer option even if same address?


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Nov 2020)

Well, my wife and I have different surnames so it was easy for her to cancel and for me to do a "new" account and get the greater discount. Bit trickier with same surname (presumably) but if you've never had a TV account at the same address it might work.


----------

